# HOWTO KDE3.3.0 ???

## bigspot

Hallo Leute

ich versuche die KDE 3.2.3  auf die KDE 3.3.0 upzudaten.

Habe im Forum auch schon viel gelesen und ausprobiert.

Ohne Erfolg leider!!!!!

Gibt es den kein HOWTO von Kde??? auf Kde 3.3.0.

Was ich alles schon probiert habe ist:

1.) portageliste aktuallisiert mit                               emerge sync

2.) auswahl der package möglichkeiten mit              emerge -p kde

als ergebnis kam [ebuild N  ] kde-base/kde-3.2.3

3.)liste anzeigen mit ACCEPT.....                      ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p kde

als ergebnis kam [ebuild N  ] kde-base/kde-3.2.3

4.)dann nach kde 3.3.0 suchen                               emerge --search kde-3.3.0 

als ergebnis kam alles für die kde-3.2.3

So nun kann mir jemand schreiben wie oder was ich machen soll damit es ein Kde3.3.0 auf meinem System gibt.

1000 Thx

----------

## amdunlock

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kde-3.3.0.ebuild

dann duerfte es gehen  :Wink: 

then it should work

----------

## kallamej

Moved from Desktop Environments. Bitte nur auf Deutsch im deutschen Forum posten. Danke.

----------

## neonik

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kde-3.3.0.ebuild

 

Zwar gut ausprobierte und tolle Methode, es gibt aber auch eine neuere: 

```
echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Wenn /etc/portage nicht existiert, schau kallamej's Signature an.  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kde-3.3.0.ebuild

 

Und beim nächsten Systemupdate wird es wieder auf 3.2 zurück aktualisiert.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Benutz lieber die neuen Features von Portage: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xmlKleines HowTo:

mkdir /etc/portage

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=kde-base/kde-3.3.0 ~x86
```

emerge -p kde

Jetzt wird bestimmt gemeckert, daß ein maskiertes Paket benötigt wird. Das trägst Du genauso wie KDE in die /etc/portage/package.keywords ein. Z.B. kdemultimedia

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0 ~x86
```

Wenn alle Pakete eingetragen sind, wird das emerge -p kde Dir die Version KDE-3.3.0 mitsamt Abhängigkeiten anzeigen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Aldo

Bei mir hat die Installation von von KDE 3.3 geklappt nachdem ich folgendes in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen hab:

```

tunepimp ~x86

arts ~x86

kdelibs ~x86

kdebase ~x86

kdenetwork ~x86

kdewebdev ~x86

kdebindings ~x86

kdevelop ~x86

kdesdk ~x86

kdepim ~x86

kdemultimedia ~x86

kdeaddons ~x86

kdegraphics ~x86

kdeaccessibility ~x86

kdeedu ~x86

kdetoys ~x86

kdeartwork ~x86

kdeadmin ~x86

kdeutils ~x86

kdegames ~x86

kde ~x86

kde-i18n ~x86

```

Allerdings bricht kdeartworks reproduzierbar mit folgender Meldung ab:

```

In file included from firesaverparticle.cpp:25:

firesaver.h:99: error: 'KArtsDispatcher' is used as a type, but is not defined

   as a type.

firesaver.h:100: error: 'KArtsServer' is used as a type, but is not defined as

   a type.

firesaver.h:101: error: `KPlayObject' was not declared in this scope

firesaver.h:101: error: template argument 1 is invalid

firesaver.h:101: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `playObjectList' with no

   type

firesaverparticle.cpp: In Memberfunktion »virtual void

   TurningParticle::initializeValues(int, Particle*, float, float, bool,

   GLfloat*)«:

firesaverparticle.cpp:216: Warnung: unused parameter `bool flickers'

firesaverparticle.cpp:216: Warnung: unused parameter `GLfloat*displace'

make[4]: *** [firesaverparticle.o] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[4]: Leaving directory `/daten/Archive/Gentoo/tmp/portage/kdeartwork-3.3.0/work/kdeartwork-3.3.0/kscreensaver/kdesavers'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/daten/Archive/Gentoo/tmp/portage/kdeartwork-3.3.0/work/kdeartwork-3.3.0/kscreensaver/kdesavers'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/daten/Archive/Gentoo/tmp/portage/kdeartwork-3.3.0/work/kdeartwork-3.3.0/kscreensaver'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/daten/Archive/Gentoo/tmp/portage/kdeartwork-3.3.0/work/kdeartwork-3.3.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 130, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Mir fehlen ja jetzt ein Haufen Themes (Glow) etc.

----------

## sirro

@Aldo: Hast du zufällig USE="-arts"? Wenn ja, dann schmöcker in [1] rum, da gabs dieses Problem IMO schonmal.

K3B-User sollten übrigens auch arts in USE lassen, sonst kompiliert das nichtmehr. Die Erfahrung musste ich schmerzlich machen  :Sad: 

Bei mir läuft kde-3.3.0 übrigens super (auch mit -arts), bisher keine Probleme.

Außer bei kdepim hat sich allerdings nicht viel geändert.  :Wink: 

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212044

----------

## ruth

hi,

also jetzt muss ich mal meine kde 3.3.0 erfahrung von gestern abend loswerden... hehe  :Wink: 

rein subjektiv - latürnich...

also:

dachte mir gestern: hmm, soviel gutes gelesen, auf www.kde.org und anderswo, dass 7000(!!) bugs gefixt sind, tolle neue features, usw, usw...

naja, ist ja geslottet das teil also druff gemacht...

hat auch alles gut geklappt soweit...

nach dem bau kde-3.2.3 session beendet, x server neu gestartet (man weiss ja nie *gg*)

kde 3.3.0 kam super hoch...

sehr performant, leicht anders design - suuuper...  :Wink: 

also runter mit kde-3.2.3...

tja dann:

vom login bis zum workspace 3 minuten(!!)

nochmal versucht -->> 3 minuten... *grmpf*

hmmm, was nun???   :Shocked: 

hab dann mal alles /home/[user]/.kde* gelöscht /verschoben....

-->> der bekannte initiale konfigurationsdialog...

login wieder recht langsam... *grrr*

und:

die TASKLEISTE war komplett verschwunden...    :Shocked: 

danach wollte ich das 3.3.0 experiment erstmal auf eis legen...

denkste:

kde 3.2.3 liess sich nicht mehr kompilieren... ( irgendwas in arts... )

dann hab ich qt, kde-3.3.0 komplett runter...

neuer versuch mit 3.3.0 -->> auch 3.3.0 liess sich nicht mehr übersetzen.

mittlerweile 23:30 Uhr...

nase restlos voll und emergency setup mit

pekwm, rox-filer, kdelibs, krusader gebaut...  :Wink: 

übrigens brauchen die kde prozesse während der 'auszeit' 100% CPU...

komisch, oder??? *gg*

tja, das war mein abend gestern...

lustig, gell *gg*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## bigspot

Inte hat folgendes geschrieben

```
      Kleines HowTo:

   1. mkdir /etc/portage

      nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

      Code:

      =kde-base/kde-3.3.0 ~x86

   2. emerge -p kde

   3. Jetzt wird bestimmt gemeckert, daß ein maskiertes Paket benötigt wird. Das trägst Du genauso wie KDE in die /etc/portage/package.keywords ein. Z.B. kdemultimedia

   4. nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

      Code:

      =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0 ~x86

   5. Wenn alle Pakete eingetragen sind, wird das emerge -p kde Dir die Version KDE-3.3.0 mitsamt Abhängigkeiten anzeigen.

```

Hat alles soweit geklappt.

Habe eine liste bekommen mit dem was kde-3.3.0 braucht.

Soweit war ich noch nicht.

Aber was schreiben ich dann 

emerge -u kde oder emerge kde oder ??

gruß 

bigspot

----------

## mondauge

Jaja.. irgendwie muss man die Abende doch rumkriegen, oder?  :Razz: 

Bei mir läuft die KDE 3.3 bisher nur in der rc2 Version. Nur die kdelibs hab ich schon auf 3.3 stable aktualisiert. Bisher konnte ich keine nennenswerten Performanceeinbrüche feststellen, wobei ich die KDE 3.2.3 noch drauf hab  :Smile: 

Eine Frage bzgl. der KDE 3.3 hätte ich aber dennoch: Seit 3.3 hab ich so einen komischen Progress Dialog im System. Früher kam immer so ein schöner Dialog aufgepoppt, der einen Fortschrittsbalken, Geschwindigkeitinfos und so gezeigt hat. Jetzt hab ich nur noch so ein kümmerliches Fenster, das diese Informationen in einer Listbox anzeigt und super hässlich ist. Weiß jemand zufällig, wie man den alten Progress Dialog wieder zurückbekommt?

----------

## Aldo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> @Aldo: Hast du zufällig USE="-arts"? Wenn ja, dann schmöcker in [1] rum, da gabs dieses Problem IMO schonmal.

 

Danke.

Ja, ich hab -arts in USE.

Mit 

```
DO_NOT_COMPILE="ksreensaver" emerge kdeartwork
```

ging es dann aber...

----------

## Inte

 *bigspot wrote:*   

> Aber was schreiben ich dann 
> 
> emerge -u kde oder emerge kde oder ??

 emerge -u kde Das -u brauchst Du, wenn von einem bereits installierten Paket eine neue Version vorhanden ist und diese installiert werden soll.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## bigspot

Danke Inte

mom werde es gleich mal anstarten

thx

bigspot

----------

## bigspot

Also er hat ein Error

!!! Error: the <=app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14 package conflicts with another package.

!!!           both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!            Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

habe ich dann auch gemacht.

emerge -p kde |less

und siehe da in der ersten zeile stand

[blocks B ] <=app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14(from pkg app-crypt/gpgme-09.0-r1)

Was soll ich jetzt machen?

bigspot

----------

## Inte

emerge unmerge gpgme

----------

## bigspot

Jetzt nach den unmerge rennt er los.

bin mal gespannt.

danach kann ich ja im logon-menü die kde 3.3 auswählen oder muss ich noch wo was machen oder eintragen?

bigspot

----------

## Inte

Wenn Du KDM benutzt solltest Du Dich einfach einloggen können. Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich KDE noch nie installiert habe.

Hast Du Dir das mal angeschaut? http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/desktop.xml#doc_chap3_sect2

----------

## bigspot

den oberenteil habe ich schon mal gemacht als ich die kde 3.2.3 aufgespielt hatte.

ich werde da mal bissle lesen da mein rechner eh noch rennt.

bigspot

----------

## mondauge

Wenn die KDE 3.3 fertig compile hat, dann sollte das kde meta Ebuild auch ein Session File in /etc/X11/Sessions angelegt haben, sodass kdm (aber auch andere Loginmanager) die KDE 3.3 einfach starten können.

Kleiner Nachsatz zum Thema arts und DO_NOT_COMPILE:

Seit KDE 3.3 soll es möglich sein, arts komplett wegzulassen. Ich hab schon viel versucht aber die kdelibs compilen bei mir nicht, wenn ich arts support weglassen. Die ein oder andere Library wird einfach gebraucht.

Wenn jemand KDE compiled, dann will er vielleicht nicht alles compilen, was bei der KDE so dabei ist. In diesem Fall ist es möglich in der make.conf über die Variable DO_NOT_COMPILE anzugeben, welche Programme ausgelassen werden sollen. Leider musste ich auch hier feststellen, dass man auf Compilerfehler stößt, wenn man zuviel weglässt, oder irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten durch DO_NOT_COMPILE plötzlich nicht hat.  Sobald ich daheim bin, poste ich mal welche DO_NOT_COMPILE Werte gut zusammen funktionieren. Unter diesem Link gibts ne interessante Diskussion zu dem Thema

mondauge

----------

## PrakashP

Bei mir läuft kde 3.3 ohne nennenswerte Problem und das Kompilieren war auich nicht problematischer als vorher mit dem gcc3.4. (Dh. zwie Pakete wollten zuerst nicht ließen sich aber überreden.) Alles ohne arts übersetzte, wie auch k3b (~x86) und vermisse arts auch nicht sehr.  :Smile:  (kde3.2.3 schon längst runtergeschmissen.)

login geht schneller als mit kd3.2 - außer mein System hatte sich vorher aufgehangen (bin etwas am Experimentieren...), dann dauert es 10-20sec länger. Keine Ahnung, was er dann macht, aber ansosnten keine Probs.

Ich bin mit dem 3.3 release ziemlich zufrieden, jedenfalls ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. *thumbsup*

----------

## sirro

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Seit KDE 3.3 soll es möglich sein, arts komplett wegzulassen. Ich hab schon viel versucht aber die kdelibs compilen bei mir nicht, wenn ich arts support weglassen. Die ein oder andere Library wird einfach gebraucht.

 

Bei mir war das kompilieren kein Problem. Nur k3b macht momentan Probleme mit -arts (will doch gar keinen Sound im Brennprogramm  :Wink: ) und halt kdeartwork, aber das nutze ich nicht.

Vorsicht: DO_NOT_COMPILE kann viel helfen, aber es kann auch sehr schnell ins Auge gehen, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut.

----------

## mondauge

Ja, in der Tat.. DO_NOT_COMPILE ist n bissl was zum rumspielen  :Smile: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

*motz*

wieder so ein thread, wo jeder sagt, wie schön kde-3.3.0 ist....

und bei mir geht's ned...

keine fehler, nix in den logs.. nur ätzend lahm und CPU fressend... *grmpf*

naja...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## PrakashP

Standard-Diagnose: /etc/hosts i.O? Aber das würde sich wohl schon bei kde-3.2 bemerkbar machen... Ansonsten kannst ja eine zweite compile session einlegen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Vorsicht: DO_NOT_COMPILE kann viel helfen, aber es kann auch sehr schnell ins Auge gehen, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut.

 

Wüßte nicht, wobei es hilft, außer ein paar läppische MB Speicher zu sparen.

Wer unbedingt jetzt schon KDE 3.3 will, sollte zumindest gpgme-0.9 installieren und sich vorher das entsprechende Howto angucken. Auch Bug 40698 ist einen Blick wert.

Mein KDE 3.3 Resümee: Neue Bugs, neue Features, aber die wirklich ekligen Bugs sind nicht gefixt.

----------

## dreadhead

Hallo!

Hab grad auf 3.3 geupdatet. beim emergen ist auch alles gut gelaufen. In der /etc/rc.conf "Xsession" noch auf kde-3.3.0 gesetzt und fertig. Wenn ich kde-config --version aufrufe bekomm ich KDE: 3.3.0 angezeigt. Auch emerge behauptet 3.3 sei installiert. Wenn ich nun aber kde starte und zb auf About KDE klicke schein mir immer noch 3.2.3 auf. Auch der Konqueror behauptet er sei 3.2.3 und läuft auf der gleichen Version von KDE. Im übrigen kann ich auch keine änderungen feststellen.

Hab ich was vergessen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

@dreadhead: kannst du im kdm menü keine 3.3 session auswählen?

ich hab die "alte" kde version gleich runtergeunmerged  :Smile: 

kde3.3 läuft ganz gut, bis auf ein paar sachen... (einrückung in kate usw)

ciao

----------

## dreadhead

Hui. das wars...

Der start hat zwar ziehmlich lange gedauert. Ich schätz aber mal das war weils der erste start war...

Auf den ersten blick hat sich optisch nicht viel verändert, aber das was sich geändert hat find ich gut!

danke für den Tip  :Wink: 

----------

## tex

Hi,

wie lange bleibt KDE 3.3 eigentlich noch gemasked? Wann darf man denn damit rechnen, dass beim nächsten Update KDE 3.3 mit auf der Liste steht? 

Gruß

Tex

----------

## amne

 *tex wrote:*   

> wie lange bleibt KDE 3.3 eigentlich noch gemasked? Wann darf man denn damit rechnen, dass beim nächsten Update KDE 3.3 mit auf der Liste steht? 
> 
> 

 

Guckst du hier: Masked Package = KDE-3.3 (solved)

----------

## _hephaistos_

ist zwar nicht kde3.3 abhängig, ABER:

kennt jemand eine möglicheit dazu:

ich möchte gerne krdc (den kde-vnc clon) installieren. der ist aber im kdenetwork paket dabei. ich will aber die anderen sachen (kopete, kppp etc) NICHT. gibts eine möglichkeit kdenetwork NUR mit krdc bzw. 1-2 anderen anwendungen zu installieren?

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

Hallo,

du könntest versuchen den code von kdenetwork paket aus dem portage-tree zu nehmen und manuell zu kompilieren. Dann anstatt make install aufzurufen nur die für dich wichtigen binaries herauskopieren. Eventuell musst du dann noch ein paar libs mitkopieren.

Ich hab sowas aber noch nie versucht.

Good luck!

dreadhead

----------

## _hephaistos_

@dreadhead: jo, an sowas hab ich gedacht  :Smile:  mal schauen, ob ich da was zusammenbringe... thx

----------

## joehni

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich möchte gerne krdc (den kde-vnc clon) installieren. der ist aber im kdenetwork paket dabei. ich will aber die anderen sachen (kopete, kppp etc) NICHT. gibts eine möglichkeit kdenetwork NUR mit krdc bzw. 1-2 anderen anwendungen zu installieren?
> 
> thx 

 

DO_NOT_COMPILE="kppp kwifimanager kit ktalkd <...>" emerge kdenetwork

Frag' mich aber nicht nach der kompletten Liste, die suche ich nämlich gerade auch ...

----------

## Lenz

Die erste KDE Version, die ich verwendet habe, war KDE 3.1.x. Hat mir ganz gut gefallen (bis auf den nervigen Menueditor damals), aber ich hatte ja als Linux-Frischling auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Dann kam 3.2.0 und ich fand die Version Vergleich mit 3.1.x einfach den Hammer. Endlich konnte man auch das Menu anständig editieren.

Gestern morgen war dann KDE 3.3.0 fertig kompiliert. Hat mir auf den ersten Blick auch wieder gut gefallen, doch schon nach kurzer Zeit habe ich einige Fehler bemerkt, die ich den Eindruck geschmälert haben.

1. Bei "An Raster ausrichten" sind die Symbolabstände viel zu hoch, lassen sich aber - wie ich später durch diesen [1] Thread festgestellt habe - verringern.

2. Im Konqueror habe ich genau das umgekehrte Problem. Die Icons sind viel zu nah aneinander, lange Dateinamen werden viel zu früh abgeschnitten. Eigentlich kaum benutzbar so.

3. Konqueror ist mir jetzt schon 3x so abgestürzt, dass ich KDE komplett neustarten musste. Man konnte nicht mehr auf Dateien/Ordner klicken, killen ließ er sich auch nicht mehr, er hat die komplette CPU gefressen.

Durch diese Erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich es bereue, upgedatet zu haben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieses Release nur ein Ausrutscher war, weil es noch zu aKadamy fertig werden musste, und hoffe auf ein baldiges KDE 3.3.1

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Mein KDE 3.3 Resümee: Neue Bugs, neue Features, aber die wirklich ekligen Bugs sind nicht gefixt.

 

Welche "wirklich ekligen" (von alten Versionen übernommenen) Bugs meinst du? 

----------

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1525433#1525433

----------

## dreadhead

Ich kann mich über 3.3.0 wirklich nicht beklagen. Mir ist noch nie was abgestürzt und ich finde die kleinen neuen features ganz nett. Am besten gefällt mir dass beim JUK jetzt das ID3-Tag aus dem Internet holen jetzt funktioniert da ich viele "unbeschriftete" mp3s habe. Das hat in 3.2.x irgendwie nicht funktioniert...

Ach ja. Der KDE-Menü-Bug dass das menü immer die pfeile abgeschnitten hat scheint gefixt zu sein  :Wink: 

----------

## tex

Danke amne

Gruß

Tex

----------

## Carlo

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieses Release nur ein Ausrutscher war, weil es noch zu aKadamy fertig werden musste

 

Anders forumliert: Weil es unbedingt zur aKademy fertig werden sollte, ist eine Beta zur Final mutiert...

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> und hoffe auf ein baldiges KDE 3.3.1

 

Iirc in ca. vier Wochen.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Welche "wirklich ekligen" (von alten Versionen übernommenen) Bugs meinst du?

 

Mich nerven einige der kio bugs, insbesondere daß cram-md5 ohne tls nicht läuft. Die Syntaxhervorhebung der Editorkomponente ist langsam und spinnt manchmal. Da wird wohl der Ansatz geändert werden, aber das dauert sicherlich eine Weile. F4 im Konqueror "etwas" länger gedrückt halten ist auch recht witzig, ...

Gentoo ist allerdings auch nicht perfekt...

Nochmal ein Satz zu DO_NOT_COMPILE: Portage weiß nichts davon, d.h. ihr brecht Abhängigkeiten, wenn ihr es nutzt. Im günstigsten Fall kompiliert ein Ebuild, daß von den entfernten Bibliotheken abhängt, nicht. Im ungünstigen Fall landet sowas überflüssigerweise in bugs.g.o.

----------

